# iMac ne reconnait plus clavier et souris bluetooth



## Picdouloon (23 Novembre 2010)

Hello à tous
depuis 48 h, ou j'ai allumé mon iMAC 27', Je reste bloqué sur l'écran de selection de l'utilisateur car  il ne reconnait ni mon clavier ni ma souris bluetooth.

J'ai essayé de brancher une souris USB, qui ne fonctionne pas.( je dois récupérer ce soir un clavier USB)
J'ai appelé ce matin Apple, qui m'a fait redemmarrer en maintenant les touches  cmd+alt+r+p , ce qui a bien a priori marché ( de nouveau le gong de démarrage), mais n'a rien changé.
J'ai aussi essayé de booter sur le cd d'intall avec le bouton C appuyé au démarrage, et aussi avec alt appuyé, mais ça ne fonctionne pas.
Quelqu'un aurait une autre idée, en attendant que je recupere le clavier USB??

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mochinamu (12 Janvier 2011)

je relance pck j'ai exactement le même problème !!
mon imac ne reconnaît plus ma souris magic bluetooth... et même pire, il m'indique que ne j'ai pas de bluetooth. lorsque je vais dans le "a propos de ce mac", dans l'onglet bluetooth, il m'indique qu'il n'y a aucun bluetooth...
qui aurai une solution ? j'ai tout essayé, entre redémarrer de 36 façon ou tout nettoyer, rien n'y fait... et je suis à l'étranger en ce moment, ça me ferait super chi*** de devoir l'envoyer en garantie...


----------



## pachou (4 Février 2011)

La réhabilitation de la PRAM (Commande + Alt+ P+R) a bien fonctionné sur un iMac 27 d'un pote qui avait le même problème. Toutefois, il avait en dépannage un clavier USB pour faire la manip. Pour ce qui vous concerne, si la manip n'a pas marché, peut-être était-ce parce que vous n'aviez pas de clavier réellemennt branché ???

Pat


----------



## pascalerigo (10 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Tout fonctionnait tres bien..je change les piles du clavier , et là, gros souci le clavier ne fonctionne plus ( les piles sont neuves et j'en ai essayé plusieurs marques). En desespoir de cause , j'ai enlevé le clavier de la liste bluetooth , pensant pouvoir le remettre , et la catastrophe , le message est le suivant : les codes sont differents pas de connexion possible . et on me demande de retaper un code ...sans clavier on fait comment ? La souris fonctionne, l'ordi aussi  mais pas de son ni de clavier...
j'ai essayé ce que je viens de lire au dessus. aucun effet . et la ou j'habite le soi-disant appel shop  n'est pas vraiment efficace.. qui a une idée..?


----------



## zorg62 (13 Juin 2014)

bonjour, je remonte le sujet, je rencontre le meme soucis, mon mac ne reconait ni clavier ni souris, quand je rdemarre,parfois j'arrive a les connectés, puis au bout de 5 minutes hop plus de bluetooth. si je vais dans les parametres, meme la fonction blutooth n'est pas disponible


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2014)

zorg62 a dit:


> bonjour, je remonte le sujet, je rencontre le meme soucis, mon mac ne reconait ni clavier ni souris, quand je rdemarre,parfois j'arrive a les connectés, puis au bout de 5 minutes hop plus de bluetooth. si je vais dans les parametres, meme la fonction blutooth n'est pas disponible



Tu indiques SL 10.6 ... 
Peut-être qu'une mise à jour arrangerait la chose, suivie de la réparation des permissions ...


----------



## zorg62 (13 Juin 2014)

je ne comprend pas ??


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2014)

zorg62 a dit:


> je ne comprend pas ??



Quoi donc ? que tu devrais faire ça 





> Peut-être qu'une mise à jour arrangerait la chose, suivie de la réparation des permissions


 à faire avant d'aller plus loin

Ce qui serait bien, c'est d'avoir un clavier et une souris filaire pour refaire le pairage ...

1 - désactiver le Bluetooth 
2 - redémarrer le Mac
3 - réactiver le Bluetooth, avec la souris filaire
4 - refaire le pairage, toujours avec le filaire 
5 - contrôler si le pairage tient


----------



## zorg62 (13 Juin 2014)

c'est quoi le pairage ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2014)

zorg62 a dit:


> c'est quoi le pairage ?



Pairage = jumelage

C'est tout simplement faire à ce que le clavier et la souris soient reconnus par le système, rien d'autre. 
Parfois il faut le refaire, souvent une pression plus ou moins longue sur le bouton droit des accessoires peut suffire après un changement de piles ...

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1809?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## JeremyMid2010 (26 Février 2020)

Bnjour, pour ma part c'est pareil avec une magic mouse A1296 acheté d'occasion chez c$$$ e$$$$$$$. Pour le moment - une seule possibilité - redémarrer le MBP. Car d'un coup, il n'y a plus de connexion entre le périphérique et le MBP par bluetooth.


----------

